# Here are quite a few things I found today. Interesting day!!



## Limitless (Jul 18, 2022)

1. Gun?
2.Old shaver
3. Some kind of pouch or wallet
4.Thin brick with writing on it
5.old tape measure
6. China lid
7.Toy thick plastic dog
8. Very thick glass... Don't know what this is


----------



## Victoria Regina (Jul 18, 2022)

The glass thing--percolater top?


----------

